# cable of portable car DVD



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

im trying to install the flip down monitor by myself, and I have connected the power cable, but nothing came up when I turned it on..whats wrong? Its xtrons.


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

If the power light doesn’t turn red, please check the power cable connection and the fuse-box. 
If the power light turns red but your item can’t be turned on by pressing the power button, please have a try with the remote control.
Please make sure the voltage of your vehicle’s power is between 12v-14v.


----------

